# How you can draw 3 cabinets with one common face frame in eCabinets.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how I took a one opening cabinet and made a single cabinet with three openings and one face frame that will allow you to assemble it as three separate cabinets. Then install those cabinets and apply the face frame on the job site.

Be sure to watch the entire video because I use some cool short cuts along the way.


Subscribe 

You can also follow me on:

Facebook

Twitter


----------

